# La pub envahit mon Mac



## or.l (25 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Malheureusement et au vu de mes compétences ultra basiques sur Mac, je viens vers vous dans le but de me faire aider.

Suite au téléchargement d'une appli gratuite je me suis choppé un pseudo virus.
Je suis allé fouiller sur la toile pour trouver des conseils et j ai désinstaller l'appli en question et essayé de me débarrasser de macinstall. à l'aide de ce tuto : http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/macinstall-tant-moteur-de-recherche-1231793.html

Malheureusement j'ai de nombreuses fenêtres de pub qui apparaissent sur les fenêtres web que je consulte.
comme ici :




Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer la marche a suivre pour me débarrasser de ça?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2014)

remettre un lien  correct , là c'est que l'apercu et même en cliquant dessus on a ensuite encore l'apercu(minuscule)
donc impossible de savoir de quoi tu parles exactement

Par ailleurs
dans chaque navigateur il y a 
*des options pour bloquer des fenetres pop up ( souvent des pubs) et empêcher certaines autres actions liées

*des possibilités d'ajout d'outils anti pub ( des extensions genre adblock)
--
et dans une autre catégorie il y a aussi les malwares c'est  à dire que suite à une action anterieure ( install d'outil douteux  ) des liens ou inscrutes  en plus s'ajoutent facon la saloperie macinstall

étant donné que pour l'instant on ne sait rien  difficile d'en dire plus
----
au minimum mettre un lien correct et dire de quel navigateur il s'agit

( et attends toi au déplacement de sujet , un navigateur internet c'est traité section internet)


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Janvier 2014)

or.l a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Malheureusement et au vu de mes compétences ultra basiques sur Mac, je viens vers vous dans le but de me faire aider.
> 
> Suite au téléchargement d'une appli gratuite je me suis choppé un pseudo virus.
> ...



J'ai indiqué plus bas dans le fil un site qui explique comment se débarrasser de ces adwares. Je te le redonne ici :
The Safe Mac » Adware Removal Guide : Genieo

Ceci semble confirmer ce que je disais, à savoir que le désinstalleur en lien est un piège à cons.


----------



## or.l (25 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> remettre un lien  correct , là c'est que l'apercu et même en cliquant dessus on a ensuite encore l'apercu(minuscule)
> donc impossible de savoir de quoi tu parles exactement
> 
> Par ailleurs
> ...





Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai indiqué plus bas dans le fil un site qui explique comment se débarrasser de ces adwares. Je te le redonne ici :
> The Safe Mac » Adware Removal Guide : Genieo
> 
> Ceci semble confirmer ce que je disais, à savoir que le désinstalleur en lien est un piège à cons.




Merci à vous deux.
Désolé pour la capture pascalformac
Je suis sous safari
après avoir suivi vos conseils: 
Moonwalker, j'avais suivi ton lien hier trouvé dans un autre post, ce qui m'a permis de retrouver une vitesse de navigation correcte.
Pascalformac, je suis aller bidouiller dans les préférence de safari et j y ai trouvé une pseudo extension "keep save" portant le logo de safari (curieux), je l'ai viré et j'ai l'impression que tout refonctionne pour le moment.

Encore merci à vous deux.

Et désolé pour le sujet mal répertorié :-(

Affaire à suivre, ou pas...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2014)

c'est pas fini

aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire
comment?
cliquer "résolu"
 ( en haut menu outils de discussion)


----------

